# signs of foaling



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

anyone have fool proof signs of foaling? The mini I have is bred..no due date that I know of. I have her in a paddock during the day and locked in barn at night. I check her for changes everyday. 
Supposedly this is not her first foal.
All I notice right now is that her "bag" is lightly puffy in front, almost feels like a fat pad and soft to the touch. no waxing or lengthening of teats. I can see no relaxing of ligaments or vulva.
I hate locking her up every night, as she is happier outside. But I do not want a baby born outside when its cold.
know some of you are very experienced at this..any thing that you have found that is a good indicator of stage of pregnancy or signs of delivery soon? thanks in advance. lori


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

The only one I know is the one that the breeder I got my mini's from told me and that is to keep checking the udder and squirt a little bit on your fingers and let it dry and when it becomes sticky, she'll foal within 24 hrs. I have to listen as this woman has been raising and showing Miniature horses for many years. Others might have other ways too.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've never seen a mare foal that didn't soften along the tailhead, to the point if you *bounce* your fingers along the spine just ahead of where the tail is attached, over the top of the rump, it will feel almost like jello under the hide.

Also, grab the tail and pull up. If you feel resistance, she's probably not going to foal right away ... a few days before she's actually ready to foal, the tail can be moved up and down and sideways with no resistance at all.

I've actually found those two things to be much more reliable than the look of the udder.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

have you ever heard of or seen the belly getting "pointy like" right before foaling? I was on another forum and followed the postings of a mini owner who was waiting. they talked about the membranes of the vulva changing color..and talked alot about the shape of the belly having to get pointy.
I have only foaled out a mare maybe 4 times in my life..and never a mini.
I am both very excited and scared. The previous owners thought she would go soon,,like with in a few weeks. But so far I don't see anything except the softish udder


----------



## wascklywabbit (May 30, 2011)

if this isn't her first foal, she may not wax until around 3 days before foaling she may start to lactate just hours before foaling. I found critters seem to give births around the full moon. You can always have her checked by your vet for closer due dates also hopefully this helps


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

lamoncha lover said:


> have you ever heard of or seen the belly getting "pointy like" right before foaling? I was on another forum and followed the postings of a mini owner who was waiting. they talked about the membranes of the vulva changing color..and talked alot about the shape of the belly having to get pointy.
> I have only foaled out a mare maybe 4 times in my life..and never a mini.
> I am both very excited and scared. The previous owners thought she would go soon,,like with in a few weeks. But so far I don't see anything except the softish udder


 
I think what they mean by "pointy like" is that when the foal drops into delivery position the bulk of the belly shifts from the sides to the bottom. Look at your mare from behind if her belly is sticking out the sides she's not ready to deliver, if she is suddenly slab sided she'll foal soon.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

so is it safe to say if she has bubble sides, no relaxation of ligaments or privates, and has only a softish udder I should not need to lock her up every night?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

lamoncha lover said:


> so is it safe to say if she has bubble sides, no relaxation of ligaments or privates, and has only a softish udder I should not need to lock her up every night?


Mares don't read the foaling manuals.  It's my experience that any mare can foal at any time without an udder, wax, loose ligaments etc. but most will show _some_ sign. They can "hide" the first two stages of labor fairly well but when her water breaks (gallons) she's going to foal.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a feeling she may have a month or so to go. But to be on the safe side I will continue doing the lock up at night and paddock during the day.I will not move out to sleep in the barn until i see some sign tho. Call me lazy:>/ but it is just too cold!
I have taken her for several walks..the way one might take a dog for a walk. She is adorable. Vehicles had no effect on her..except for several very loud semi's and then she was pretty good considering. We walked across the wooden bridge and she was not bothered at all. None of my big horses would walk over them with out a lil hesitation.She seems to already know..cluck means to speed it up. I almost feel like i ought to be telling her "heel" instead of walk:>) I can't help but think she is more dog then horse. 
Don't worry I do not allow misbehaving. I know she truly is a horse and anything I would not let my big mares get away with i don't let her. She no longer kicks when I touch her udder. She gives all 4 feet like a little mini champion.
I am thinking she has some decent potential to be a lil cart horse. Calm, cutest little trot, knows cluck means move on out, and seems to know her whoa. Guess we will start long lining after this baby gets here.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

lilbeginnings has a forum that is just miniature horses with a section on foaling and a section on driving plus just questions in general. You can learn A LOT just by lurking over there, but they're very friendly to ask questions of too.
http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

ty
:>)


----------

